# So Long Verizon!



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

We were informed today, during in-service, that Verizon is pulling out of the greater Brockton/Taunton area. They have ceased their operations here and are moving onto Rhode Island where the "politics" is not so thick. I was told last week by a Verizon worker that the situation seemed doomed when they learned that the great Commonwealth wants "to tax us by the foot for the lines being installed." Kiss those details goodbye, along with that new pool this summer! inch:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

err ok.. My old Man works for Verizon I have not heard anything about this. From what he has been told it is the opposit at least on the South Shore and Metro Boston. Alot of Fios work and overtime for many.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Verizon is pissed because they are going to not exclude anything from the Centrally Valued listings.

As part of a sweetheart deal telecoms (read verizon mostly) must pay excise on property owned in MA (just like any other biz) to that end lots of their stuff was exempt. Now Patrick is saying it shouldn't be.

Verizon is going to start moving any and all equipment it can outside the border of MA. They will still have to pay line fees etc but expect most of Verizon to move off of 128 and into VT or RI.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yepper, thats what we were told. Initially it was thought they would do the job here since all the wire was already ordered, etc. But their managers said "nay", packed up their toys and left. Right down the drain, like everything else! :blink:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

SOT said:


> Verizon is pissed because they are going to not exclude anything from the Centrally Valued listings.
> 
> As part of a sweetheart deal telecoms (read verizon mostly) must pay excise on property owned in MA (just like any other biz) to that end lots of their stuff was exempt. Now Patrick is saying it shouldn't be.
> 
> Verizon is going to start moving any and all equipment it can outside the border of MA. They will still have to pay line fees etc but expect most of Verizon to move off of 128 and into VT or RI.


Verizon Sold off VT NH and ME so it will not go there.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

npd_323 said:


> Verizon Sold off VT NH and ME so it will not go there.


The crew we worked with said they were going to Rhode Island. He said they would not have to bargain with each individual town/city like they do here in MA. And of course pay all those lovely taxes. Good ole' Taxachusetts....


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The fact of the matter is Verizon has been unloading ALL of it's wired service. They only want to deal with wireless. In ME, Vt. NH Verizon is gone and Fairview is taking over...whatever that is. It is really not involved with Taxes in Mass...or details. I believe Fairview will outsource almost all it's work, employing the fewest people possible (like Comcast) in order to break unions in general.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Who care if its verizon, faiview or who ever the details wont go anywhere. Someone has to do the work.


----------

